# streak of bad luck still GOING STRONG



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

well today started out great, went to a buddys shop in the GTO to see if i could borrow his trailor to haul my coronet from my dads to my moms house.. ofcourse he lets me, so like always i do a burnout leaving the shop, rev to 6000 in 1st like always, then to 5800 in 2nd and 3rd. no power braking or anything fancy. just a normal burnout. and go home. then i go to get the cutouts installed on the goat. drove it home open header and with the huge cam, it sounded amazing. smile on my face the whole way! but it was running a little hot, actually really hot around 230. i figured it was due to a new intake manifold and a higher degree thermostat and it running lean due to the open headers. so i get home and waited for it to cool down and put the old 160 thermostat. still ran hot, and drove it on the highway and noticed a small rattle/knock above 2000rpm. so i pulled the valve covers and found metal all throughout the valvetrane. **** my life why do i even try? my streak of bad luck is rediculous. so another $4000 DOWN THE DRAIN, total $6500 now. and 2 junk motors. just kill me now


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you tune after the cam install? And what do you mean a high * thermostat?

Best advise I can give, heat will kill instantly, if there are any issues with temps, shut it off.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It's been my experience (I've replaced a few motors too in the 45 years I've owned performance cars) that the harder you push them, the sooner you'll replace them. No doubt the burn-outs/high revs/banging gears are entertaining but you will pay to play. No motor will withstand constant high stress operation so it all boils down to how long you want one to last and how much you want it to cost you.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There's a difference between driving hard and beating on it/abusing it.


----------

